# filmformat fürs fernsehen



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

hi
ich habe den film resident evil von dvd gerippt.
aber es sieht so komisch aus, alles in die höhe gezogen.

das format vom film ist: 352 x 288

kann es sein das der film breitwand ist und nun auf 4:3 ist ?
was kann ich tun um den umzuwandeln ?

ich will den nämlich nicht nochmal rippen, das hat bei der qualität 26 stunden gedauert :-(

wie wandel ich den um, das das format richtig für ne fernseh-vcd ist ?
welches format brauche ich ? 
(ich meine die auflösung, nicht das deateiformat welches mpeg1 ist)
danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Du wirst um das "nochmalrippen" nicht drumherum kommen - sorry

In welches Videoformat|codec und mit welchem Programm hast du denn gerippt?


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*antwort*

zuerst habe ich es mit moviejack probiert.

aber offenbar hat resident evil nen copy schutz.
dann hab ich es mit smartripper auffe platte gehaun.

dann hab ich es mit DVDx 1.7 eingelesen und aus den VOB dateien
mpeg1 dateien gemacht, welche mein dvd player lesen kann.

ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, beim jpeg kann ich doch auch ne verzerrung reinhaun.

kann ich nicht einfach das format ändern mit nem adobe proggie ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Nein das geht nicht und wenn dann nur mit hohem Aufwand, hoher Renderzeit und absolut miserablem Ergebnis am Ende.

Welche Einstellungen hast du genommen in DVDx?
Mach mal nen Screenshot bitte.


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*4:3*

ich ripp das ding jetzt nochma !

aber jetzt steht schonwieder bei resolution: 352 x 288

in der preview siehts diesma aber gut aus.

ich hatte in der option
output settings bei zoom irgendwas rumgefummelt.

jeder bezahlt sein lehrgeld irgendwann 
reicht audio mit 128 k aus oder ists besser auf 160
ich meine das es besser ist, is klar, aber macht es einen hörbaren unterschied.
was würdest du bei audio empfehlen ?
bei video bit rate hab ich 1600.

da ist die qualität ganz gut, und brauch nur 1,25 gb

erstma danke für die hilfe


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Audio auf jeden Fall auf 160 - ist nämlich noch kein MP3 sondern MPG2 was ein viel schlechteren Algorythmus besitzt.

Willst du überhaupt eine VCD erstellen? Währe DivX nicht viel besser?


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*divx*

also ich möchte das ding nicht am pc schauen, weil ich hier aufm stuhl sonst noch n eckigen ars*** bekomm 

ich will das ding auf meinem dvd player abspielen.
der kann vcds spielen und deswegen dachte ich an mpeg !

was hat den divx fürn vorteil ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Kleiner und besser.

Kann dein DVD-Player svcds abspielen?


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*dvd*

ne, leider nicht :-(

muss man das dafür haben ?
ich glaube bei svcd muss man mpeg2 nehmen oder ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Jap genau.

Also bist du schon am Rendern? Bei DVDx ist das doch schon alles vorgefertigt...


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*divx*

das problem war das ich bei zoom: custom eingegeben hab

da ham die leute halt n elefantenkopp gehabt, so komisch lang.

jetzt hab ich auf none letter box 4/3 
ist das richtig ??
ich hab das rendern paar ma abgebrochen um zu schaun, wies aussieht

was ist mit der auflösung ?
muss die bei 352 x 288 stehen bleiben, oder darf ich das per hand erhöhen ???

audio hab ich auf 224 bitrate gemacht und video rate auf 1600


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*output settings*

ich hab bei output settings ma folgendes probiert:

zoom = pan scan 4/3

jetzt habe ich ein quasi volles bild

nicht das ich beim fernseher nachher nur ein kleines bild hab

ist das jetzt besser mit pan scan ?
seh ich das nachher aufm fernseher genauso oder nicht 
weil doch der fernseher eine geringere auflösung hat !


----------



## El_Schubi (14. Dezember 2002)

also normalerweise liegt die fernseherauflösung bei 720 x 576, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß eine auflösung von 352 x 288 nich all zu gut aussieht 
bei 720 x 576 ergibt sich ein seitenverhältnis von 1,25 : 1. bei deiner auflösung eines von 1,2222222222 : 1. wenn dieses  seitenverhältnis richtig aussieht mußt du möglicherweise rein rechnerisch mit 720 x 589 capturen.
wenn sich hier im forum kein rip-experte befindet, der dir das aus erfahrung sagen kann, würd ich dir empfehlen zunächst mit 720 x 576 zu rippen, und wenn des verzerrt aussieht 720 x 589 probieren.

mfg el


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Das Problem ist, dass VideoCD genormt ist auf 352*288!

Die Qualität haut einen natürlich nicht um


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*danke*

ok danke
ich hab die auflösung geändert und den zoom faktor auf none gestellt

sieht momentan sehr gut aus


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*mist*

also soll ich jetzt doch abbrechen und die auflösung wieder
umändern ????

schliesslich will ich das als vcd brennen !


----------



## El_Schubi (14. Dezember 2002)

daß vcd auf 352 x 288 genormt ist wußte ich nicht, da wird es schon stimmen was der bubi sagt  . wenn du allerdings genügend festplattenspeicher hast würde ich an deiner stelle auf jedenfall ne highresversion (720 x XXX) aufheben, denn 352 x 288 am fernseher... da kannst du ja gleich vhs oder so nehmen...


----------



## vsitor (14. Dezember 2002)

*dvd*

also ich sags ma so :

ich hab vorher immer mit movie jack gerippt.

die qualität war fast wie auf dvd, echt !

auf jedenfall sehr viel besser als vhs.

ich weiss jetzt nicht wie movie jack das macht, also format und so

es ist das erste mal ds ich selber "hand anlegen" muss weil movie jack resident evil nicht erkennt !

jetzt habe ich ne 720x576 version gemacht und 1600 bit als viedeo rate !

ich habe gehört das einige dvd player auch svcds abspielen können obwohl das nicht in der anleitung steht !

vielleicht probier ichs mal !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Dezember 2002)

Du wirst nur einen MPEG1 Strom mit 352*288 auf eine VCD bekommen ;-) 

Du wirst nur einen MPEG2 Strom mit 480*576 (oder so ähnlich  ) auf eine sVCD bekommen.


----------



## vsitor (15. Dezember 2002)

*svcd*

hey, ich hab aus bock ma 5 sec als 
super vcd (svcd) gerippt und dafür ne cd verwixt...

es klappt !!!
obwohl im handbuch nix davon steht, mit svcds und so...

so, jetzt ma ne frage:

angeblich sollen svcd bessere qualität ham, aber kleiner sind die net  

jetzt braucht resident evil 3 cds !!!
müll.

was ist mit divx, also mein dvd player (kein pc player) kann 
von mp3 über vcd und svcd alles abspielen, kann ich nun auch
divx abspielen ????

besten dank 

vsitor


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

SVCD braucht mehr Platz und hat deutlich bessere Qualität.

DivX ist auf so gut wie keinem Player abspielbar.


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

Was hast Du denn für einen DVD-Player!


> obwohl im handbuch nix davon steht, mit svcds und so...


Die meisten Hersteller schreiben, dass ihr Player eigentlich nur VCDs abspielen kann. Aber wenn man es dann mal ausprobiert, stellt man ganz schnell fest, dass sie doch SVCDs abspielen.

Kann der Player eigentlich keine RWs lesen?

Noch ein kleiner Tip! Wenn Du mal wieder herumprobierst, dann rip doch nicht gleich ne ganze DVD sondern nur einen kleinen Teil! Also nur eine VOB.
Wenn Dein Player keine RWs lesen kann, hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit das Endergebnis auf einem Softwareplayer auf dem PC zu prüfen.


----------



## Gleis24 (6. Januar 2003)

Eine VideoCD hat eigentlich nur eine Videorate von 1150 kps, wenn man 1600 kps nimmt es es eigentlich gar keine VCD mehr. Die meisten DVD Player sollten es aber trotzdem abspielen.


----------



## goela (6. Januar 2003)

Wenn man sich ausserhalb des Standards bewegt, dann sind es meistens die Sonderformate wie XVCD oder XSVCD. Diese können zum Teil höhere Bitraten verwenden und der DVD-Player spielt diese dennoch ab. Aber da muss man meistens die Limite durch probieren herausbekommen.

Glücklich der, dem sein DVD-Player eine CD-RW lesen kann! Da spart man Rohlinge und Geld (auch wenn die Rohlinge inzwischen billig sind)!


----------



## brecht (6. Januar 2003)

Das ist hier ja alles ganz korrekt geschildert - was DVD Player angeht die divx abspielen können, gibts derzeit glaub ich zwei geräte von so noname TaiwanFirmen.

Auf VCD und SVCD würde ich echt verzichten - Ich bin halt Qualitätsvernatiker - deshalb würde ich einfach auf dem PC ne DivX erstellen, in voller Auflösung natürlich - und dann über ne TV Karte an deinen Fernseher im Wohnzimmer schicken


----------



## goela (6. Januar 2003)

> Auf VCD und SVCD würde ich echt verzichten - Ich bin halt Qualitätsvernatiker


Da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen. SVCD hat eine sehr gute Qualität, wenn das Eingangsmaterial sehr gut ist!
Rip Dir mal eine Sicherheitskopie von einer DVD als SVCD -> Du wirst staunen!

Probleme gibt's eigentlich eher bei DV Material. Momentan bin ich daran dies etwas mehr zu analysieren und am herumprobieren um eine gute Lösung für DV Material als SVCD zu präsentieren. Dann mache ich ein Tutorial (gell Bubi - hab's ja versprochen).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Fein Fein, dann müssen wir das nicht immer neuschreiben.


----------



## brecht (6. Januar 2003)

fakt ist aber, das auch bei der SVCD die Auflösung verringert wird - und qualtiät hin oder her - der unterschied ist sichtbar - und genau das stört mich


----------



## goela (7. Januar 2003)

> der unterschied ist sichtbar - und genau das stört mich


Mag sein! Aber dann musst Du verdammt gut hinschauen bzw. sehr guten Monitor oder Fernseher haben.
Mich stört bei einer SVCD eher, dass man dort keinen AC3 (Dolby Digital) Sound realisieren kann.


----------

